# being a butcher.....



## timmturner (Sep 28, 2011)

I get plenty of meat.... (no pun intended!!)

To mix things up a lil, ive started making my own sausages,

im now struggling with what else i can put in them,

for tea tonight, pure beef ribeye, sea salt, black pepper and finely diced onion

tomorrow, pork, leek and sweet onion, again with sea salt and black pepper...

any more ideas?!!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

You lucky, lucky b*a*stard.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ain't got the foggiest but try this site, they have links to other sites who have recipes and some of their own I think.

http://www.sausagemaking.co.uk/

Thinking about it, watch man vs Food, anything that looks good just blend it, add 8 different types of cheese, a lb of fries and get back to us with your findings:thumbup1:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you a crafty butcher? do you take meat in through the back door?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I once knew a Butcher who accidently walked backwards into the mincer. Last I heard he was getting a little "behind" with his orders :whistling:

I would just add spices and bits of veg personally, but alternate it.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I once knew a Butcher who accidently walked backwards into the mincer. Last I heard he was getting a little "behind" with his orders :whistling:
> 
> I would just add spices and bits of veg personally, but alternate it.


boom boom ting!


----------



## timmturner (Sep 28, 2011)

lol, yea, two beasty delivery men off load into my back door!!!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I bet you love that dont you... Sausage :001_tt2:

Damn you're lucky to be a Butcher in this kind of sport must save you a ton


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

timmturner said:


> lol, yea, two beasty delivery men off load into my back door!!!


Eaassssyyy!!!


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

try pork and apple,honey and mustard,garlic and corriander , beef and tomato,beef and red wine, beef and guiness -believe it or not there's a sausage making forum mate.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

husky said:


> try *pork and apple*,honey and mustard,garlic and corriander , beef and tomato,beef and red wine, beef and guiness -believe it or not there's a sausage making forum mate.


I can attest thats a cracking one :thumbup1:


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd like to see a pork a liver sausage - think that would be nice and a good way to get liver in your diet especially as so many people don't like it, or at least don't think they do!

How about an all offal sausage, liver, heart, kidney - yum!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

this is an offal thread


----------

